

From Flappy Bird clones to 2048, mobile web games are here to disrupt app stores - austinhallock
http://pando.com/2014/03/24/from-flappy-bird-clones-to-2048-mobile-web-games-are-here-to-disrupt-the-app-store/

======
fidotron
But users != revenue.

The killer problem with mobile web games is monetisation. The app stores
absolutely destroy any web based approach for this, hands down, and until that
changes even things like the Chrome store will remain ghost towns.

This is really why there was a giant exodus of game developers from Facebook
to mobile platforms in the first place.

~~~
cgarrigue
That's the point the article is missing. Many people currently creating HTML5
games are not motivated by money. They can be hobbyists or people familiar
with JS who wants to try making a game using a language they already know. As
a consequence this lead to the apparition of many game
engine/frameworks/libraries just like the last few years have seen an
explosion of "generalist" JS frameworks/libraries. And this explains why the
last few weeks we saw many flappy birds and 2048 clones. Well, and the Flappy
Game Jam probably helped regarding the formers too.

And as these types of games can be quite addictive, while using JS made them
easy to share over Twitter or Facebook, no wonder they were so successful.

For the moment there is nothing indicating that these two free successes could
lead to the commercial success of paid web games. At least nothing so far that
would make developers migrate from native apps.

------
izzydata
I laughed when I read the line implying that flappy bird and 2048 were high
quality games.

